# TT 75 A overheating



## bevointexas (May 26, 2011)

I have a new (13.4 hrs) NH TT75 that overheats. I mean the temp guage pegs all the way to the red and doesn't budge!! I've had in the shop once for this and was told a hose was not properly attached. In spite of the warranty I was charged $125 for trucking it back and forth plus the cost of coolant, etc, etc. Any help? Thanks.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Did the service tech flush rad. also clean coil...not sure if rad. cap has anything to do w/temp on your model.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Straight up, they should have covered it if it was their fault. Does it still overheat?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Did you buy it from the same dealer that serviced it? You didn't say what kind of equipment you are using when it over heats. A real good friend of mine has a real nice Kubota, he changed out the blades on his belly mower, bought from the dealer and edimetily started over heating. The Kubota dealer gave him the wrong blades which made his tractor over heat. Strange but true.


----------

